# Getting rid of skunk



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

After noticing a significant drop-off of my hives population I noticed the feces near my hive with bee parts in them. I tried to block all means of entry to my yard but every time I sealed one hole the skunk would dig somewhere else. I scanned this forum and left two eggs with two aspirins in each out last night. This morning one of them was eaten and the other untouched. Should I repeat this tonight or is one egg enough?


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

How many hives do you have? I'd make sure one was at each hive until you're sure they aren't coming back. 

If that one was eaten, you can be sure, that one won't be back.


----------



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

This is the only hive I keep at home. My other one is on a farm in another town.


----------



## hobbee (Oct 19, 2003)

What do the aspirens do ?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would have done three asprins, but two will probably do. The asprins do the same thing that most mouse poison does now, thins their blood and causes them to bleed internally.

My experience is that skunks often travel in families. I'd leave some out for few more nights and see what happens.


----------



## JReece (May 27, 2004)

Why kill the skunks? Seems a bit harsh to kill something that is only trying to get a meal.

Why not just lift your hives up higher so the skunk has to reach up and expose his belly so the bees can take care of it?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Skunks will devestate your hives. They eat a lot of bees. Moving a very tall hive higher isn't always very easy to do and is sometimes too tall to not blow over and too tall to reach.

I went to all top entrances because of the skunks. I just nailed the bottom entrances shut and they haven't bothered me since.


----------



## Rooster4473 (May 20, 2004)

I honestly do not think killing the family of skunks that is eating your bees is going to disrupt the natural balance of things.

Not to mention, they carry all kind of parasites and diseases I wouldn't really want in my yard, especially where my dogs run and such.


----------



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

My dog already got sprayed twice! Enough is enough. Now that it is after my bees forget about it!


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

I think it's a personal decision. 

Aint nobody's business. 

I couldn't stand the site of hundreds of bees squished into patties laying on the ground in front of their hives. I had to put out the eggs. I'll do it again if I have ta.


----------



## JReece (May 27, 2004)

If you can live with yourself being that cruel to an animal more power to ya.
I personally could not be the cause of any animal going through the torture of bleeding to death internally.


----------



## Bill_newbee (Sep 3, 2003)

I agree. I just finished off my second skunk in my hive yard in as many weeks. Spraying my dogs, eating my bees, and to top it all off, this area is known for being heavily concentrated with rabies-ridden animals, skunks in particular. I once saw my Vietnam veteran neighbor get chased around his house in the daytime twice by a rabid skunk till he got inside to his shotgun and finished the nasty critter off. They will chase you down and bite you, I have seen them myself running around in the daytime. 

Anyway I trapped them in a live animal trap then gave them a humane dose of fast acting lead poisoning. The second skunk was HUGE and left out quite a parting shot of smell. Gotta keep trapping as there may be more where they came from.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

>If you can live with yourself being that cruel to an animal more power to ya.

And you think biting hundreds of bees apart while they are still alive isnt cruel?My job as a beekeeper is to PROTECT my bees from such viciousness.


----------



## JReece (May 27, 2004)

The point is there are many ways to deal with skunks. The lazy way of putting aspirin in eggs and poisoning them is cruel.

If you can't deal with them humanely then call someone who can.


----------



## Rooster4473 (May 20, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, can you explain how you or some one else would humanely deal with a skunk?

If any else, the egg by the hive is almost defenatelly targeting the animal that is there to eat the bees. 

The use of a live trap with some cat food in it, or something of the like, has the ability to draw in other animals, an animal that probabbly would have not bothered the hive but can smell the stonger odor of a different bait. But seeing as though it was caught in the trap most people would have the assumption it would have been there for the bees, in the end you may end up catching and destroying the wrong culprit.

I am not sure where your hives are, but my hives are pretty close to my house, although I am surrounded by woods. I have four large dogs that usually alert me to anything out of te ordanary. If a skunk has to rely on my hive for food and come in that close to my home, maybe something is wrong, like it is ill and having a hard time forageing elsewhere. So maybe the egg would auctually a better death, who knows.

Hey Daisy, I want you to know you did have the best reply with "I think it's a personal decision. Aint nobody's business" But I just had to add my two cents.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

People kill hundreds of millions of mice by this method every year (internal bleeding). How are they different from a skunk? I would guess all of the beekeepers in the country put together don't kill a 1000 skunks a year.


----------



## redmcc (Jan 30, 2003)

SSS Shoot,shovel,shutup


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

<If you can live with yourself being that cruel to an animal more power to ya.
I personally could not be the cause of any animal going through the torture of bleeding to death internally>

Bleeding to death is not bad at all. Been close to it my self. You go numb and fall asleep. Now as a bee keeper and mite killer, oh wait you don't kill the mites, by using a pesticide or FGMO. Ah then there is the opening of the hive and taking out frames, don't hurt any bees doing that, or when you put them back or the boxes. We can slant inhumane any way you want from keeping bees as slaves and we the pips making them work for us to removing the old queen and giving them a new one at our discretion. Sure beats giving cat food with antifreeze in it. Now that is a painful death. 
Dan
PS Now who are you going to call? DEC, they will tell you there is nothing they can do and moving them to another location is out of the question since they do not want to spred deseases. Killing becomes the only option or keep feeding them your bees.

[This message has been edited by bjerm2 (edited August 16, 2004).]


----------



## JReece (May 27, 2004)

"Just out of curiosity, can you explain how you or some one else would humanely deal with a skunk?"

We had a Rabbid skunk recently bite one of our cats causing us to have him put to sleep. I quickly trapped, shot and burried 3 feet under. No pain but same result.

"If any else, the egg by the hive is almost defenatelly targeting the animal that is there to eat the bees."

And what do you do when you see your neighbors cat eating the poisoned egg?

I agree that skunks can be a problem and sometimes have to be dealt with. I just don't agree with poisoning them.


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

What in the world is the cat doing in my yard? I shoot them, you know, since they have killed 18 chicks on me already this year. If you want a domestic animal then you better take care of it yourself and keep it home. Besides cats don't eat eggs that I know of but they will eat cat food and meats.
They also kill off quail, song birds, baby turkeys, etc. I have a cat and it stays in the house all the time. It has the full basement, and the upstairs, toys and such. Very happy and has no problems with my 20 Siberian huskies which by the way are penned up in two and a half acres of land with an electrified 6 foot fence. Like I said have a domestic animal better take care of it and not let it run around loose. May seem ok for you but what is your animal doing at the neighbors place? What is it killing or destroying. My boss make a compound for his cats, 8 of them. Used chicken wire and enclosed a 30' by 30' area with roof just for them to play in. Has a jungle jim and 'cat walks', bushes to hide and play in. 
Dan

[This message has been edited by bjerm2 (edited August 16, 2004).]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Basicaly the cats don't eat the eggs. The skunks do and they die. The dogs do and don't even notice the asprin. Any other poison that I know of would be a threat to other creatures not involved. It is the most specific method I know of to get the culprit.

Of course, as I said, I just closed up the bottoms and went to top entrances instead. 

Getting a clear shot at a skunk, for me, is problematic. The horses are to the west, my house is to the north west, my neighbors house is to the north. The road is to the east and there is nothing to stop a bullet to the south, so I don't know how far it will go. I have gotten a shot at one, but only when the dog cornered it in the chicken house after it ate parts of several chickens. That shot was almost straight down.


----------



## JReece (May 27, 2004)

I live in a predominantly Omish. Menanite community. there are cats all over the place around here. The male cat that was bit by the skunk was impossible to keep in the house. We tried to keep him in short of locking him in a closet. He'd always find a way out. 
I dont think he would have messed with any of my neighbors animals. Although I did see a commercial with a cat chassing a bull. Maybe that one gave him the courage to try out some beef cattle.


----------



## Rooster4473 (May 20, 2004)

"We had a Rabbid skunk recently bite one of our cats causing us to have him put to sleep. I quickly trapped, shot and burried 3 feet under." 

Did you have the skunk tested for rabies, or are you guessing? A lot of diseases have the same symptoms of rabies. So if you did not have the skunk actually tested for rabies you may have killed your cat for no reason. Not to mention a skunk, or any animal actually dying of rabies, is awful hard to trap in a live trap.

How do you know it was the same exact skunk that bit your cat. Did you see it bite your cat? Did you never loose sight of the skunk until it went into the trap? Then why did you go through the hassle of trapping it, why didn't you just shoot it?

"The male cat that was bit by the skunk was impossible to keep in the house. We tried to keep him in short of locking him in a closet"

Was your cat neutered? Neutering tends to keep them in the house, if not around the house a bit more. And if he was vaccinated for rabies you could have quarantined him for, I believe it is six months, instead of having him put to sleep. 

Although not having the cat neutered, or vaccinated, and not quarantining the cat and instead just having it put to sleep, and not shooting the skunk in the side and having it tested for rabies is the "lazy" way out of it. 

But,

"If you can live with yourself being that cruel to an animal more power to ya"

Cause if it was my cat, although I keep all mine securely in the house, altered and vaccinated, I think I would have done it differently.



[This message has been edited by Rooster4473 (edited August 16, 2004).]


----------



## JReece (May 27, 2004)

"Did you have the skunk tested for rabies, or are you guessing? 

The cat tested possitive. I have not seen another skunk since the incident happend.

"Was your cat neutered?"

Yes


"Although not having the cat neutered, or vaccinated, and not quarantining the cat and instead just having it put to sleep, and not shooting the skunk in the side and having it tested for rabies is the "lazy" way out of it."

Thats alot to assume

"Cause if it was my cat, although I keep all mine securely in the house, altered and vaccinated, I think I would have done it differently."

It Wasn't your cat. So how do you know what you would do. When you take your cat who cant walk a straight line and is obviously very confused and the vet tells you he has rabies 4 days after being in a fight with a skunk you really dont have much options at that point.
The cat was vaccinated for rabies at 6 weeks and 6 months. He was also fixed.

Neutering a cat doesn't make them not want to go outside in my experience. They are either a cat that wants out or one that doesn't. This one wanted out to the extent that he would tear screens down to do so.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

"The point is there are many ways to deal with skunks".

Hi JReece, Well M. Reece, I don't know of any other way to deal with em here. I don't shoot guns, and even if I did, the skunks don't make appointments with me.

I have other animals on the place, and they are our pets. I will not set traps. 

And I haven't finished making my bow and arrows yet.

Cats should not be let outdoors. They kill the songbirds. 

Thanks Rooster... Truely it ain't nobodies business. But we're here to share our experiences. 

Last I looked, skunks were not on the endangered list.


----------



## JReece (May 27, 2004)

Actualy where you are, spotted skunks are on the endangered list.


----------



## Beetime (May 13, 2004)

If they start to bother my hives, they really are on the endangered list!


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

http://www.kdwp.state.ks.us/PDF/EnvSrvs/TEMammals/espotdskunk.pdf 
http://www.nsrl.ttu.edu/tmot1/spilgrac.htm 

Well All I have to say is the skunk really becomes endangered if I find it destroying or hurting my live stock, bees, chickens, dogs, etc. Federal law allows a person (farmer) to use whatever means to protect his property and livestock from any animal attacking it. If the state wants to protect the critter then it had better dispatch a DEC person to come and get it otherwise the good lord will have it up in the pearly gates in a wink.
Don't get me wrong I do not like killing animals but there are times you have to. 
Dan

[This message has been edited by bjerm2 (edited August 17, 2004).]


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Well the skunks round here are the stripped variety...

But it's been known for a long time that all pollenators are on the endangered species list...
http://contaminants.fws.gov/Issues/Pollinators.cfm 

And without the pollinators, we are *****

Sorry Barry. 

We might be anyway.....

[This message has been edited by Daisy (edited August 17, 2004).]


----------



## Rooster4473 (May 20, 2004)

"I have not seen another skunk since the incident happend"

I highly doubt that that was the only skunk in your area, and you don't know for certain that that skunk had rabies unless it was tested. For all you know your cat got bit by a ****, and a bat, and another cat, etc.

"When you take your cat who cant walk a straight line and is obviously very confused and the vet tells you he has rabies 4 days after being in a fight with a skunk you really dont have much options at that point."

The time it takes for an animal to actually show signs of rabies, depending on where the bite is, usually takes much longer to surface then just four days, sometimes up to six months. Not to mention the ONLY way to positively diagnose rabies is to have the cat euthanized and have the head sent out so you can test the brain. There are other disease that have the same symptoms as "dumb rabies" -the staggering etc.- such as feline aids, feline leukemia, and feline distemper. 

"the vet tells you he has rabies" 
"you really dont have much options at that point"

Unless your vet sent the cat out for testing he could not have looked at the animal and diagnosed rabies. Not to mention if the vet did diagnose the cat with rabies and DID NOT send the head out for testing to verify his diagnosis, the health department and, or the game comission would have had a fit cuz it was an indoor out door cat in close proximity to alot of people and who knows what, or who, your cat may have also infected. 

"The cat was vaccinated for rabies at 6 weeks and 6 months."

Pennsylvania state law says that any cat that is not a barn cat (which means if it goes in the house at all) must be vaccinated at 3mos of age. If the vaccine is given prior to 3mos of age that it is worthless and is not effective. The first vaccine is good for only one year. The second vaccine can be good for up to 3yrs. So the vet that vaccinated your cat for rabies at 6wks and 6mos has no idea what he's doing. Even if he did get the vaccine at 6mos if he was over 1yr 6mos. the vaccine would be no good. 

"It Wasn't your cat. So how do you know what you would do"

I know I don't let my cats go out side, so I'd never get my self into that situation.
Basically what it comes down to is if you can't control a domestic cat I sure as heck hope you aren't raising teenagers.

"Last I looked, skunks were not on the endangered list."

No they aren't, and thats cool cus in the winter there's nothing I like more then trapping them just for their fur.


----------



## Rooster4473 (May 20, 2004)

"Actualy where you are, spotted skunks are on the endangered list."

This a link to the US endangered species list. Funny, but I don't see the spotted skunk on it.
http://ecos.fws.gov/tess_public/TESSWebpageVipListed?code=V&listings=0#A


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

T0O EACH THEIR OWN...

[This message has been edited by dtwilliamson (edited August 17, 2004).]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Last I heard spotted skunks (civet cats) were considered endagered in Nebraska (by the Nebraska Game and Parks Commision) and are protected. But the variety I see around here are all the striped ones and they are not.


----------



## JReece (May 27, 2004)

I dont know why Rooster feels the need to attack me. I only stated my feelings on the matter. I don't feel it just. but thats my opinion. I'm not going to hold a grudge against anyone for doing it. As Daisey said it's your choice.

Although Rooster, Rabies can show syptoms in as little as 3 days. Incubation periods differ from animal type. Generally incubation is 3-7 days although some casses have been reported of incubation periods of more than 1 year.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Speaking of civets,I was at a fur auction many years ago when a sorry little civet pelt came up for bid."75 cents is the high bid" yelled the auctioneer."Sold" hollered the trapper.Then the fur buyer jumped up and said "No-I mean YOU pay ME 75 cents to take it." With a grin the trapper walked over and paid the 75 cents.


----------



## Drifter (May 1, 2004)

Here is a better way to deal with problem skunks if you have the nerve LOL . Use a cage trap baited with the egg under the pan in a hole . Tap a hole into the top of the egg . this will let it forment and give the skunk a smell to follow .

This way you can choose what to do with what ever is caught . After you catch a skunk it comes time to deal with it . Walk upto the trap SLOWLY and if it becomes aggitated and starts stomping its foot keep your calm and back up a little while talking to it in a low voice . Cover it gently with an old blanket or towel . This helps to calm them .

Take cage skunk and all to a creek with enough depth to drown them . Put cage and all into the water slowly , most times they don't spray . If they do wait to pick up the trap until the oily film has disapeared . Dump it out and bury .

Drifter


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Hello all!

Daisey: Hey there! How are you doing? I was intregied (sp?) when I read your post when you put the url link up there. I looked at it and I am not sure where it says that pollinators are on the endangered species list. I really do like the artical but can you point out to me where it says that?


----------



## JReece (May 27, 2004)

Pollinators that are federally listed as endangered species.

Mammals:
Sanborn's lesser long-nosed bat (Leptonycteris curasoae yerbabuenae), Mexican or big long-nosed bat (Leptonycteris nivalis) 
Birds:
Kirtland's warbler (Dendroica kirtlandii), Golden-cheeked warbler (Dendroica chrysoparia), Nukupu'u (honeycreeper) (Hemignathus lucidus), Hawaii Akepa (honeycreeper) (Loxops coccineus coccineus), Maui Akepa (honeycreeper) (L.c. ochraceus), Po'ouli (honeycreeper) (Melamprosops phaeosoma), O'u (honeycreeper) (Psittirostra psittacea), Kauai Oo (Moho braccatus), Palila (Loxioides bailleui), Maui parrotbill (Pseudonestor xanthophyrs), Laysan finch (Telespiza cantans), Nihoa finch (Telespiza ultima), Hawaiian crow (='alala) (Corvus hawaiiensis) 


[This message has been edited by JReece (edited August 21, 2004).]


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

issac, honeybees are not on the list of endangered species, but pollinators in general are in severe decline due to the harsh environment caused by sprawl, pollution, and poisons in the air ground and water...

It's not that difficult to understand the problems that this will create... 

Just use the words, pollinators and endagered on the google search engine to surf the web for more information... 

Skunks might be food for something but they don't represent food, humans depend on, by any calculated means.


----------



## BEEn Stung (May 17, 2003)

Interesting discussion. About time I join in. Cats do eat eggs. I have seen them raid a chicken nest. One sweep of the paw and the top of the egg is off. Lunch time. Of course, when I see a cat do that she doesn't see the sun set again.
Skunk pestered bees are mean. 
When a skunk pesters my bees it doesn't see the sun rise twice. Same goes for a possum. I wonder if the egg thing would work on possum. I know a 22 caliber lead pellet does. Quick and humane. More humane then mad bees are to me. Planted skunks next to a tomato plant makes the tomatoes grow. Lets just call it a way to recycle nasty criters.

------------------
Erwin


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Yes, the egg thing works for the possum also.....

I've never seen cats bother or eat raw eggs....


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Greetings,

Since last year I've had to stop working on my skunk skin coat. I figured it was just to dangerous to wear with all those anti-skunk sentiments expressed by most of the beekeepers.

I'm worried about all that skunk scent that used as a carrier for lots of the perfumes. Some beekeepers may inadvertantly swerve a bee truck and put some woman at risk if the wind is just right. But this is only a guess. 

Right now I'm in a real moral delima. Is neutering a cat more human that eliminating a problem skunk? I think I know what the cat would say and it I don't think it would sound very good to the skunk:> ))))

Anyway, this is giving me a headache. Luckily I always carry a bottle of aspirin in the truck for such occasions.

Regards
Dennis
I've got it. Lets neuter the skunk!


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I think the neutering is a great idea!! Safe Humane and doesnt kill the skunk!! FUTHERMORE I VOLUNTEER JREECE to hold him legs while he is castrated!!!!!


----------



## roger eagles (Apr 18, 2004)

I like it. How many aspirins to kill a bear?


----------



## jalal (Sep 2, 2004)

>The point is there are many ways to deal >with skunks. The lazy way of putting >aspirin in eggs and poisoning them is cruel.
>If you can't deal with them humanely then >call someone who can.

Wow.

Wow.

...wow.

How about mouse traps? We should ban these evil things.

Why stop there?

Let us burn our fly swatters and let's invite the mites over for a feast.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

>I like it. How many aspirins to kill a bear?
Around 4200 bottles.


----------



## cougarbob (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi ..I'm not into Bee's ....but I have a huge skunk problem,,,they are digging my yard to hell...I've tried to catch them the last two weeks, but no good ....what can I do to get rid of them....for ever ..my dogs have been sprayed 2 times now....what do you do with the asprins..and eggs....I need help....


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Three crushed asprin mixed into one raw egg left where the skunks are feeding. It could kill a cat, but cats usually don't show so much interest in eating eggs as skunks and dogs do. It shouldn't hurt the dogs, but of course, it won't do a lot of good against the skunks if the dogs eat the egg.

A Havahart trap with a raw egg can be useful too. But then you have to decide what to do with the skunk.


----------



## RFH (Oct 14, 2004)

Never had a skunk that was able to do more than just scatch at the hive, mine are about 12" off the ground except those I have on trailers, they do however eat Yellow Jacket and Bumble Bees, this is a good thing. So if you look hard enough you can find something good in everything.


----------



## Drifter (May 1, 2004)

Cougar Bob the skunks are digging up grub worms . Go to WalMart and buy a hose end sprayer to apply Sevin . This will kill the grubs the skunks are after without harm to the worms . Short of that other skunks will follow to replace the ones killed .

Drifter

------------------
Some can learn by others mistakes , others have to whizz on the electric fence for themslves .


----------



## stonybrook (Aug 23, 2004)

wow, 

this thread has been blown completely out of proportion. 

Your best option: Get rid of the skunk, it is after all a catagory of varmint. 

If you want to be humane: get a havahart trap, a can of tuna (opened of course), trap the varmint, place the trapped varmint in the back of your truck and drive 10 miles to the state forest ande let go.


If you want to be non-humane, effecient and get the problem rectified asap: get your .22, can of opened tuna, and hang out near your hive one evening and shoot the rascal.

-cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

I just noticed this thread in the "new postings today" list.

What I do is to attach strips of carpet tacking
to the front edge of each landing board or face
of the hive just below the entrance. The
critters learn to not poke at the hives, but
they can catch a pant leg if you are not careful.

Another thing I do is to take my dog along 
with me. He "marks" the area, and critters
tend to stay away as a result. I'm a decent
tracker, so I can verify that critters tend
to go around rather than in my bee yards.

My preference is to avoid killing any of
God's creatures, so I like non-lethal
approaches.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

You all have skunk insight. I think I qualify for a comment. 
First. Clinton Bemrose told me that he staples a 6" piece of hardware cloth as an extension to the bottom board. The skunks don't like the unstability of it when they lean on it. Elegant,no?
I used to trap skunks for the pelts as a boy. I never saw one shot that didn't spray. I'd put the stinky rascal in a brook for half a day to carry some of the odor away. 
A skunk doesn't have to turn around to hit you. He can spray (the armament is on the hind end),over his shoulder, while looking you in the eye.
Clothes that have been sprayed can be treated with tomato sauce and tied in that same brook overnight. Then they can be safely buried forever.
Last. There's a tale that if you pick a skunk up by the tail, he cant spray you. Throws his squirter out of gear or something. Let me tell you a little about that. My next door neighbor had a skunk in a cage that he was feeding. I assumed it was a pet and therefore had been surgically disarmed. (This is a good spot to say, "never assume"!)Well my kids let this animal out. I felt that it was my responsibility to re-cage him. Herding didn't work well. When I saw my chance I snagged him by the tail. For a brief interval he didn't spray me. Nobody told me that you should hold your prisoner out at arms length. He curled himself up on his tail like a monkey, caught a claw into my pants and pulled himself up. Then he bit my finger through to the bone. That was the best thing that happened. Apparently my assumptions about surgery were incorrect. I was burying clothes that night. My children were afraid to be in the same room with me! I didn't like it much either.
The worst part of the day was when I told my neighbor about it. He said,"If you'd just left him alone he'd have gone back by himself".
If you try this scenario,and you do hold to the arms length rule, I suggest you 
give some thought to how you are going to set this bomb down again. Don't expect gratitude. I have a picure of some one swinging a skunk around thier head and letting fly. Might make a good anti-terrorist weapon for clearing buildings. Sort of a military Bee-quick. Thanks for reading.

dickm


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

On the light side of this serious subject ... I agree with Luke "forget about it " with a skunk harrassing my bees I called my cousin Vinny from Baltimore...for a price he brought his ice pick and camped on my hives ...around 11;30 pm there was a heck of a noise out back as the dust settled I went with flashlight in hand and there was Vinny in a pile exhausted and hurting it seems the skunk had sprayed him and he had mistakenly stuck the pick in his thigh ...the skunk got away and the hospital wouldnt let Vinny in because he stunk so bad ( neither would my wife let him in the house) so I patched him up and sent him back to Baltimore ....all in all ..."Forget about it "....Rick


----------



## Oxankle (Jan 8, 2004)

LOL;

Without reading three pages of posts, let me comment:

I have trapped and shot perhaps 30 or so skunks here in the past three years and not one has sprayed. 

If in a havahart type trap I approach carefully with a split-open large black garbage bag in front of me so that the skunk cannot see me. When that bag is draped over the trap I lift it carefully and put it inside another such bag. I then move the trap wherever I want, open it carefully and shoot the skunk. 

If the skunk is in a leghold trap (which I only use in outlying areas where an accident will cause no problems) I simply shoot the skunk and then get my trap. 

The secret is the shot; I use a shotgun with #8 or #6 shot at about l0 yards. A solid hit shocks the skunk so that it is all over. He may leak a bit, but he will not spray. 

Now; If you ARE sprayed, mix two quarts of water, a teaspoon of dish soap (joy, dawn, etc) and a quart of hydrogen peroxide. Wash with that and the scent is instantly gone. Works on pets, clothes, furniture, patios, etc. There are a couple of these hydrogen peroxide forumlas on the net; they work. I've had to bathe my stupid dog with them. 
\Ox


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Sounds good. I'm wondering why a skunk would spray a human(unless he looked shifty), and not spray a 6' garbage bag trying to sneak up on him.

Dickm


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

ever since I started working my hive atop two pallets, I have had very little skunk problem. I suppose it exposess their belly more and tneds to deter them from the hive. Before I went to pallets, I had hives/yards completely decimated by the little bastards

Ian


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I still find that carpet tack strips on the landing board are the best deterent to skunks and they are less labor intensive than waiting for the dirty rotten skunk to come around.
Clint


------------------
Clinton Bemrose
just South of Lansing Michigan
Beekeeping sence 1964


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

we talked about skunksat our last meeting . some one said to put hardware wire in front of hive, most skunks think its a trap. my wife went out late tonight and a large skunk,got angry at the gulf cart .he missed thank God. but hes on my s#*t list.time to go to work


----------



## Oxankle (Jan 8, 2004)

LOL;
Hits and Misses:

I don't know why, but skunks do not seem to see garbage bags as threatening, but I am careful to stay completely concealed behind the bag when handling skunks. 

Remember the dish soap, water and hydrogen peroxide skunk cure; it works. 

Hooeee! I just went back and read a bit of this thread. I did not know that the aspirin eggs would kill cats. Hot dog, now I get twofers!!! I am eat up by neighbors stray cats killing chicks, rabbits, quail and songbirds. 
Ox
Ox

[This message has been edited by Oxankle (edited October 24, 2004).]


----------



## Big Steve (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a friend who tried this and it seems to work for him. He took some thin pieces of plywood and took a staple gun and shot it clean full of long dagger like staples turned it upside down and put it in front of his hives seems to me like it is the same as the carpet tack idea just bigger. I also feel that the best thing a skunk can be used for is fertilizing my tomatoes.


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

The problem with trapping, driving 10 miles and releasing is that now you have moved the problem to another area. Suppose you have hives there in the forest where this beekeeper took the skunk? Kinda makes your day don't it? Suppose the skunk is sick? No you have brought the disease to that new area. Where will the skunk live? It now has to try to reestablish a territory, sort of like a new dog in the block. It will get beat up by other skunks.
No best just to shoot them and get it over with. Sorry at being so blunt. Besides if DEC, forest rangers, sheriff, state police catch you with transporting the skunk you will be in big trouble.
Dan


----------



## snowcat (Oct 27, 2004)

At one of my yards, the land owner has been trapping skunks by my hives for 10 years now. He gets between 10 & 20 a year.
What he does is makes a 8 foot tunnel out of three strips of plywood (1' x 8'). He baits it with cat food and leg hold traps.
Most of the spray is kept in the tunnel. He just flips over the tunnel and a .22 between the eyes. Sure wish he would go to all my yards








The bees are sure more nasty when a family of critters is always scratching at the door!!


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2004)

Skunks are east to trap with leg hol traps.
I usually use two long boards to make a funnel type pattern on ground or next to building. set trap couple of leg hold traps(#2 victor) in opening, no need to conceal very well and usually catch them the first night. I usually shoot them with 22 and they still spray a little while there nerves are kicking. I have used a club about the size of a bat and it did not spray. only one that never sprayed. i have trapped and killed probably 50-75 next to chicken houses.


----------



## Hillbillynursery (Nov 13, 2003)

Mythbusters a tv show that tries different urban legends proved tomatoe juice and the hydrogen peroxide forumals work and the myth about using beer does not work. So if sprayed get the jars of mater juice out or the hydrogen peroxide.


----------

